# MK7 Front Brake setup moved to rear



## peppy2 (May 15, 2004)

I am wondering if anyone has tried moving their front brakes to the rear as yet? My plan is to upgrade to a BBK up front and switching out the rear with the original front setup...


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

The rear brake calipers also contain the parking brake. So even if this is theoretically possible (not sure), you'd be losing the parking brake.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GasInMyVeins said:


> The rear brake calipers also contain the parking brake. So even if this is theoretically possible (not sure), you'd be losing the parking brake.


I assume your rears are like those on my Turbo Beetle (286X12mm). If so, www.wprobrakes.com , who
are up in Canada, have a rear upgrade kit that consists of 322X12mm rear rotors that come with adapters
that allow you to use your original calipers. The price for the kit was $1,000 - Part No. VW05RRPPF17 -
322X12X46mm. The adapters had to be for 12mm rotors in order to fit perfectly with no modifications needed.

With regard to your front set-up, www.drivespm.com (Steve Perry Motorsport) offered a similar upgrade
kit for the fronts, bringing your size up to 345X26mm and includes their adapters to allow you to use your
OEM calipers. They also include steel braided lines in the kit which sold for $545.

I have had the above set-up in my 2012 Turbo Beetle, which has a K04 and numerous other performance
upgrades, and have had no problems. I don't track the car but do spirited street driving at times.

P.S. - The person I spoke with at 'WP' was a Sam Yeh. Email is - [email protected] or 289-240-8172.


----------



## peppy2 (May 15, 2004)

GasInMyVeins said:


> The rear brake calipers also contain the parking brake. So even if this is theoretically possible (not sure), you'd be losing the parking brake.


HAHA..I cant believe I didnt think of that before I posted! Exellent point


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I had this idea on my mk4 since I'm doing Porsche brakes up front but then I realized id be missing out the parking brake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

